# Pheasant Facts



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Pheasant Biological Facts

Iowa DNR

The Ring-Necked Pheasant (Phasianus colchicus)

Biological Facts

Weight: males 41-46 oz; females 31-34 oz
Length: 30"-36"
Flight speed: 38-48 mph
Habitat: grasslands, wetlands, and brushy areas interspersed with agriculture. Foods: waste grains and weed seeds
Life expectancy: 70% annual mortality rate; 2-3% of population lives to age 3
Mating: polygamous; one male breeds many females
Nesting period: peak April-June, range March-August
Nests: usually shallow, scratched-out depression in the ground lined with grass or leaves
Clutch size: 11 eggs for first nests
Eggs: olive-brown; ovate (17/8" x 13/8")
Incubation: 23 days
Young: precoccial; leave nest immediately; can make short flights at 12-14 days
Number broods per year: 1; will renest up to 4 times
Nest success: ave. 43%. Fledge: hen and brood separate 8-11 weeks post-hatch
Recruitment: ave. 3.7 young/hen
Migration: none; year-round resident

I thought some of you might like this. It confirms that hens only raise one brood per year. There is not second hatch, just late hatches due to destroyed nests. They will renest but only raise one brood.


----------

